# Algarve, South coast of Portugal



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

The summer is on its way, so i decided to open this thread to post some pictures of the region..


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira region











http://www.portugal.dk/sites/portugal.dk/files/afbudsrejser_til_algarve.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://inzumi.com/images/destinations/PT_Algarve_Reiseziel_18.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ipt.olhares.com/data/big/71/713180.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.holidaycheck.de/data/urlaubsbilder/images/12/1156266268.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira









http://paradiseintheworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/albufeira-city.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://images.hotels4u.com/eshot/images/Grand_Real_Santa_Eulalia.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

FIESA sand festival


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aquashow










http://www.jet2holidays.com/HotelIm...156_Aquashow Park Hotel_1_20110628_041512.gif


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-xl4ap5IVLJM/TeTF7GFErWI/AAAAAAAAAz4/GImAMzSKBUQ/s1600/Albufeira.JPG

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira










http://www.blueflag.org/images/portugal/Ilha de Tavira.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-LDxWArowxBQ/TgMGtRS09OI/AAAAAAAADp4/U2OhCFA5RiM/s1600/Tavira+12.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vilamoura 










http://api.ning.com/files/DhgSmnN2j...voliMarinaVilamoura_NIKKIVilamoura_party_8.jp


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos area









http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm94/Fresh-fil/Lagos_bongolnc.jpg?t=1279853964


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão










http://www.jornaldoalgarve.pt/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/FOTO-LE-MANS-SERIES-AUTÓDROMO-PORTIMÃO.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monchique










http://www.fusedworld.com/img/027/955/143418-c934dd84_l.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-kU29fNLitQI/TeeR5HNKgjI/AAAAAAAAD4E/83d41BAluh4/s1600/P6020195.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão










http://pinda.com/portugal/images/IMG_5766.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estoi









http://www.pousadas.pt/hotelbannerphotos/pousada-faro-hotel-home-02.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ipt.olhares.com/data/big/305/3059357.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos



















Pictures: Lampiao2000


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão



Picture: Barragon


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peperuiz/6026681135/sizes/l/in/photostream/


VRSA


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/_siegl/2047641897/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Olhos de agua


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickmayon/3380280468/sizes/o/in/photostream/

Castro Marim


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauesplendix/5901411116/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Lagos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauesplendix/5900842495/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickymor/6328813583/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Lagos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/poljacek/4776237265/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ipt.olhares.com/data/big/364/3643710.jpg

Silves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.sagres.net/images/cabo.jpg

Sagres


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

awesome pics!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-7PXtNoyPN.../eOO3tv1ATYg/s1600/Conceicao_Tavira_final.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.pestana.com/hotelbannerphotos/pestana-alvor-praia-hotel-views07.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://images.fineartamerica.com/images-medium-large/1-ferragudo-castle-ingrid-stiehler.jpg

Ferragudo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://cms.cm-lagoa.pt//upload_file...para_viver/Miradouros/Miradouro_Carvoeiro.jpg

Carvoeiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...arSecoAlgarve.jpg/1400px-AlgarSecoAlgarve.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6078/6045750864_11691e69c8_o.jpg

Faro area


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://racingportugal.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/algarve_fiagt6.jpg

Portimão track


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://esphoto980x880.mnstatic.com/playa-de-monte-gordo_6177331.jpg

Camping Monte Gordo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6078/6045750864_11691e69c8_o.jpg

Faro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.portugal.travelsphoto.co...marine-dolphins/600_zoomarine-dolphins058.jpg

Zoomarine


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5180/5485966541_023145e7aa_z.jpg

Luz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.iros2012.org/site/sites/default/files/imgs/Conference_venue_14.png


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://cities.starwoodhotels.com/dg...marina-harbour-Vilamoura-algrave-portugal.jpg

Vilamoura


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-yPUT_cVPI...AAACA/HxlLiJY2Di8/s1600/castelo+de+silves.jpg

Silves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://algarvepress.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/raly-no-algarve-alg-press.jpg

WRC Rally de Portugal (Today)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gouveia said:


> WRC Rally de Portugal (Today)


Great shot, Gouveia 

I assume that is your photo...


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

nice.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão


http://www.cm-portimao.pt/NR/rdonly...-014666ABC722/0/Fot_CinPaqFazEscOutPorPor.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ipt.olhares.com/data/big/185/1854657.jpg

Sagres blokart track


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Airport


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://cdn.enjoyourholiday.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Algarve-image17.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira

































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5882547076/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrifana Beach









https://www.flickr.com/photos/eloyr...qfw-8dxRox-6nZzko-zos3x-8okyC4-nFMdaP-8dn3WE/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Silves










https://www.flickr.com/photos/spraggon/990430404/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira










https://www.flickr.com/photos/syker...k5-de4t8E-4MLQSL-4MLS9j-4MLS6s-4MLSkN-4MLQZo/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vau










https://www.flickr.com/photos/malco...gc-2ATKuC-2v993c-9NzLde-cMBqLU-81tV9G-9Zmiz5/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ferragudo











https://www.flickr.com/photos/28212...gX-dF93R8-eQjvsU-iiv69X-cpSwR3-31H6YC-7u3ro7/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monchique










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ishow...em-bjRqra-7gaj3z-7geexJ-7gaiLr-asd4hu-ebJRL4/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albandeira Beach










https://www.flickr.com/photos/juamp...Qs-nRK7Tq-bob1it-awentR-6QNJdf-gSD7mE-5TccTN/


----------

